# Research Geometry Train "The Brick" from Norfolk Southern



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting.

Need to find out more.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You call that a brick?
Now *THIS* is a brick.


----------

